# Datum in Tomcat-Webseite abfragen



## nauni77 (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Eine von mir geschriebene Webanwendung fragt häufig vom Nutzer das Datum für bestimmte Aktivitäten ab. Nun würde ich gerne ein Formular vorgeben (ein Kalender bei dem ich durch Klicken das Datum auswählen kann - siehe z.B. www.ryanair.com), damit textuell vom Nutzer keine falsche Eingabe (Syntax) erzeugt wird. Wie kann ich mittels Tomcat/J2EE soetwas möglichst einfach erstellen? Gibt es dafür eine Bibliothek? Vielleicht gibt es auch eine HTML-Anweisung die ich nicht gefunden habe?

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Schöne Grüße

Oli


----------



## Gumble (17. Mai 2006)

sowas wird of client-seitig mit javascript realisiert.
untested: http://www.rainforestnet.com/datetimepicker.htm
selber verwende ich JSF (java server faces) dass dir bereits einige nette gui elemente liefert, wie:
http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/inputDate.html
working example:
http://www.irian.at/myfaces/date.jsf


----------



## nauni77 (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
danke für den Tipp! 

Grüße

Oli


----------

